# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Ceramic Utility Sink - Anygood?

## el_caro

Just thinking what kind of sink will go in the laundry renovation.  We are putting another toilet inside the laundry and I thought that maybe a white ceramic sink might be more suitable since it will occasionally get used for hand washing.
They look great but just I am a little concerned about staining not that we do anything much in the laundry but wash clothes.
Anyone have one who would like to comment?

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

I would go for it. We had a toilet leading off the laundry and if we were going to stay in the house and renovate the laundry I would have put in a Caroma Metro 35 which would have been big enough for a laundry sink but a little more classy for washing your hands after the toilet.

----------


## el_caro

Thanks for your thoughts - it is they way we are leaning at the moment.

----------

